# Roper 10-32 Snow Blower



## HillBilly1950

Would any one Know of or if someone acquired the Roper Snow Blower
or who the Mfg would have been
Ingersoll Ontario is on the Model Plate
May be Unique to Canada?
Mod 59749AP
s/n: 385
Tecumseh engine: 10hp?

The Thower [Blower] Drive Belt failed [Several pieces in the Drive Cavity]

Local Parts Store not able to locate the Roper name?!

I will want to replace all the Belts while things are apart

Is there a Manual that may be avail?

Any Input would be appreciated

Regards

Myles
[email protected]


----------



## pogobill

There is a manual here http://www.scribd.com/doc/56907812/Roper-8-26 for a Roper 8-26. might be similar to what you need. 
From what I gather, Sears sold them or they were rebadged as Sears, and are now AYP ( American Yard Products ) 
Real tough to find anything out about these! Can you get any information at all off of the belts or pieces that you still have? If you could use a piece of rope or a good sized string to route through the pulleys to get a length, then get a measurement of the thickness of the narrow and the wide section of the belt, you may be able to find something that with work for you. I knw I ran a tractor belt on my old Chev Suburban for years!

Just found this?!? http://www.mysimon.com/find/roper-snowblower-parts


----------



## jhngardner367

I have a belt length calculator,on my pc. I need you to measure the outer diameter of the drive pulley,and the driven pulley,and also the distance from pulley center to pulley center,and I can get you a length. The width will be the the same as the width of the belt you had.


----------



## Bow_Tied

I have a similar blower and am also trying to find parts. The local parts places say that they haven't been in business for 20 years and parts are not to be found. I needed a bushing for the shaft with the drive chain sprocket, looks like it will have to be made.

For reference, McNeil Lawn and Garden on Manning Drive in London, ON is a place that has been around a long time and is familiar with these machines. I am hopefull he can make me a bushing, waiting to hear back.


----------

